# What software do musicians use to mix and edit their music?



## Sattonywilliam

Musicians and DJs can mash certain songs together. They can completely eliminate the vocals or the music from a song. I've used Adobe Audition and this program is unable to do that. What is the best music editing software for purchase?


----------



## 151

You cannot completely eliminate the vocals from a song or separate the music from the vocals.

But if you were to try, this is what you should use http://www.celemony.com/cms/


----------



## Earthling

I haven't used any editing program to remove vocals per se, but Goldwave has worked for all sorts of editing purposes and I've been using it for years. Very pleased with it.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Processional DJ's can usually get the separate tracks.


----------



## 151

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> Processional DJ's can usually get the separate tracks.


Professional DJs buy records and records usually come with acapellas and instrumentals.


----------



## Sattonywilliam

Thanks for your comments....


----------



## fedrick32

Removing vocal from music is a difficult one. You cant remove it completely. But somewhat you can remove. You can try fleximusic audio editor. It is good for audio editing and mixing. I tried for vocal removing and got some good results.


----------

